
3 Books Programmers must read in 2016 - codingdefined
http://www.codingdefined.com/2016/01/3-books-programmers-must-read-in-2016.html
======
dudul
I can indeed recommend "The Passionate Programmer" which is a great book. Very
eye opening.

None of these books is new though, they've been around forever. Why are they
must-reads of _2016_ specifically?

~~~
dozzie
And why are they _must-reads_ , actually? Martin's book is not that good, as
he often makes ridiculous statements (e.g. the guy apparently have never used
generated documentation, yet he claims some JavaDoc comments are useless).

